# CMV testing



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

does anyone know about CMV testing?

a friend of mine mentioned it to me after someone she knew had the test done before donor sperm IVF and i wondered if its something they only do when donor sperm is used or if its something that can be done in any situation?


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

Cheers for that - great info 😊


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Definitely good to know your CMV and rubella antibody status. Both of these viruses can cause significant birth defects and miscarriage if you are infected with them for the first time during pregnancy. There is a lady on these boards who is pregnant again now who very sadly lost an earlier pregnancy due to contracting CMV while pregnant. Rubella you will probably have antibodies to from childhood vaccination.

Here are some tips on preventing CMV infection: http://www.cdc.gov/cmv/prevention.html. Basically, if you are CMV-negative, it's a good idea to not care for small children during your pregnancy.

It's herpes zoster (the chickenpox virus) that can cause shingles in adults, because the virus continues to lie dormant in your nervous system once you've had chickenpox.


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

thanks crazyhorse - appreciate the info.


----------

